# British Shorthair - Male vs Female?



## Aurelie

Hello everyone, 
In my other thread I have been getting my knickers in a bit of a twist over our potential new kitten, so today is research day! I would love to hear what your personal experiences are of the differences between male and female BSH's. I know that size wise the females are considerably smaller and they do not have those famous jowls, but is there anything else? also do you find male and female cats to have differing personality traits?

Anything you can tell me would be really helpful and I would love to see some photos too! Thank you!!!!


----------



## kellyrich

I prefer males when it comes to any animal to be honest!

I have 2 male BSH who are absolutely fab, loving, playful...just perfect! 

We sometimes look after my mother in law's female BSH and she is completely different to my males, not loving, very stand offish and doesnt like my two and is very bossy to them! 

But i think each cat is different besides whether its male or female, its just my personal preference to have males! Much easier going i think! 

Hence why my third one is another male...when he comes home on Saturday! 

Here are my two once again...well you did ask for pics!


----------



## Aurelie

I'm glad I asked for photos - those are great!


----------



## Cookieandme

Cookie is my first cat, I adopted her but the week before I had an option on a lilac boy, he wasn't good in the car and it was a long way to travel so I decided not to persue him therefore I have nothing to compare Cookie to. 

I understand they don't like been picked up which seems to be correct but she is loving when she wants to be. While I was reading your post with my iPad on my knee she was stood to my chest with her bottom in my face until I moved the iPad and she could get on my lap - just for a short time, I think they get quite warm due to the dense fur. 

The only thing I would change about her is the very loud purr at 4.30am


----------



## JOANNEJ1655

I have a male BSH. I must update my pics of him as he has really grown up now. He gets very jealous when I pick up or stroke my little moggie. He loves to sleep all night on our bed and does tend to snore very loud. He will get on our laps when he wants to and will only have a cuddle for a short while. Its the same with picking him up as well. Even though he is 3 yrs old he still acts like a kitten. He goes mental around the house in the early hrs of the morning and can be quiet vocal even though Bsh's are supposed to not be vocal. He loves to sit on the window sill staring out to the birds in the garden but takes no notice of my 3 budgies


----------



## Treaclesmum

kellyrich said:


> I prefer males when it comes to any animal to be honest!
> 
> I have 2 male BSH who are absolutely fab, loving, playful...just perfect!
> 
> We sometimes look after my mother in law's female BSH and she is completely different to my males, not loving, very stand offish and doesnt like my two and is very bossy to them!
> 
> But i think each cat is different besides whether its male or female, its just my personal preference to have males! Much easier going i think!
> 
> Hence why my third one is another male...when he comes home on Saturday!
> 
> Here are my two once again...well you did ask for pics!


Tum tum tum tum TUMS!!! (Sorry couldn't resist!) :biggrin5:
I sing the Tums ad song when Treacle displays his tum like this!!! :001_tongue:


----------



## peterbsh

I have a Female BSH called ruby that is very like some of the comments I've read above. She dosent like being picked up, comes to you for a cuddle when it suits her,can be very vocal, and runs around like a nutter. When she want something she stands there and shakes her tail like a tom cat spraying (without the spray) 
She does have quite a fat face though...Oh and it snores...


















Oh and deffo a "Lady"


----------



## kellyrich

stunning what more can i say x


----------



## zippie161

Such gorgeous kitties Kelly & Peter!! I've never even seen a bsh before except on here so can't really advise however when it comes to male vs female i'd have to go with male too.. just a personal preference


----------



## Aurelie

Thank you very much for the replies and the photos - what a lovely bunch! 

I think I am leaning towards a Golden Tipped BSH boy but will wait until I meet the litter in July to decide for sure.


----------



## kellyrich

Good luck!

Im sure he/she will choose you rather than the other way round!


----------



## gibster

Ive always previously had female cats but I'm the proud owner-to-be of a black tipped bsh boy (picking him up in 2 weeks time) and he's gorgeous, can't wait!


----------



## Cookieandme

gibster said:


> Ive always previously had female cats but I'm the proud owner-to-be of a black tipped bsh boy (picking him up in 2 weeks time) and he's gorgeous, can't wait!


He certainly is


----------



## Izzie

I have two lovely girlies who I adore very much. I've never had any other cats so can't comment on boys vs girls. I know my breeder did say she preferred the temperaments of the boys though.

Even though they are both girls (and half sisters), they really couldn't be more different in personality. Isla is incredibly vocal and always wants attention and to play. Izzy is virtually silent, I can't remember her ever miaowing. Izzy is also a lot more aloof and independent than Isla - she is definitely the boss of this house! Both can be very affectionate though in different ways, but always on their own terms and especially so when they are very sleepy.


----------



## Aurelie

gibster said:


> Ive always previously had female cats but I'm the proud owner-to-be of a black tipped bsh boy (picking him up in 2 weeks time) and he's gorgeous, can't wait!


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Please post lots of pictures when you pick him up


----------



## merlin12

I have my very stubborn chunky Merlin. Who is not a lap cat and loves being cuddled on his terms, likes being carried almost on my shoulders, purrs very loudly at 4am and runs like crazy around the house. Not supposed to be a vocal breed but I hear him loud and clear.ou


----------



## Aurelie

Izzie said:


> I have two lovely girlies who I adore very much. I've never had any other cats so can't comment on boys vs girls. I know my breeder did say she preferred the temperaments of the boys though.
> 
> Even though they are both girls (and half sisters), they really couldn't be more different in personality. Isla is incredibly vocal and always wants attention and to play. Izzy is virtually silent, I can't remember her ever miaowing. Izzy is also a lot more aloof and independent than Isla - she is definitely the boss of this house! Both can be very affectionate though in different ways, but always on their own terms and especially so when they are very sleepy.


Your cats look so beautiful together, I worry that if I had them I would be tempted to redecorate to compliment their coats!


----------



## gibster

Aurelie said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Please post lots of pictures when you pick him up


will do, im sure the camera will be kept busy


----------



## kellyrich

gibster said:


> Ive always previously had female cats but I'm the proud owner-to-be of a black tipped bsh boy (picking him up in 2 weeks time) and he's gorgeous, can't wait!


aaah hes lovely, i bet you cant wait, i pick mine up this saturday and im soooo excited so i bet you! Only 4 sleeps left.....

Cant wait to see pics of him xxx

Got any names?


----------



## Oscars mam

I have a boy and a girl BSH! Oscar and Rosie are both very laid back, both very loving and both very beautiful! They come under all the catogories listed lol but Rosie is not vocal at all where as Oscar is very loud and talks to me in his own way!


----------



## Oscars mam

And here's a pic of Rosie showing exactly how laid back she is 








And here's Oscar showing exactly how laid back he is


----------



## kellyrich

ha ha love it x


----------



## gibster

kellyrich said:


> aaah hes lovely, i bet you cant wait, i pick mine up this saturday and im soooo excited so i bet you! Only 4 sleeps left.....
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of him xxx
> 
> Got any names?


only a few more days for you then!  few names kicking about in my head but will wait until he's here to see which suits him best.


----------



## monkeymummy32

We had two BSH brothers until the end of April when we sadly lost one of them to a brain tumour. Both of them were both very big soft boys who love a lot of fuss but only when it suited them. They had the occassional spat, fur flying everywhere but then the next moment they'd be cleaning each other and sleeping on the sofa together. Funnily enough though, I'm looking into the whole male/female debate too because I'm thinking of getting a new friend for my remaining BSH Loki but I don't want to get a cat that will end up being more dominant than him. I've attached a pic of the two of them and one of Loki.


----------



## Aurelie

monkeymummy32 said:


> We had two BSH brothers until the end of April when we sadly lost one of them to a brain tumour. Both of them were both very big soft boys who love a lot of fuss but only when it suited them. They had the occassional spat, fur flying everywhere but then the next moment they'd be cleaning each other and sleeping on the sofa together. Funnily enough though, I'm looking into the whole male/female debate too because I'm thinking of getting a new friend for my remaining BSH Loki but I don't want to get a cat that will end up being more dominant than him. I've attached a pic of the two of them and one of Loki.


What beautiful boys! I'm so sorry to hear that Loki's friend died, best of luck with your search - I did get lots of useful information from here and I also spoke with a couple of BSH breeders at the time which was very helpful (I did end up having a change of heart and have now optioned a female Burmese) let us know how you get on .


----------



## jill3

Over the last 18 years we have had 3 British girls and 2 British males.
Yazmin was the friendliest female we had. Always on my knee and always slept next to me in bed! Molly was a fluffy British and was friendly on her terms. Chloe our Blue cream and white tortie is friendly on her terms.
Harley was very friendly and loving.
Archie is my shadow. So friendly and affectionate. Always wants to lick me:001_tongue:

Will be getting another male next year. Not sure of the colour yet.
Would love a cream but after the death of Harley we are unsure.
Cream tipped i have never seen.
Anyone got a picture?


----------



## Kat86

Ahhh monkeymummy32 your silvers are beautiful! Sorry to hear you've lost one though  I wanted to call our Luca Loki, but my bfs choice won in the end :

I was wondering which sex is best when getting another cat, and decided on getting a younger female as I hope this might be easier to introduce. I worry getting another male will put Luca nose out of joint and even when neutered there may be more competitiveness when they're older. 

I have looked into getting black tipped, but have decided to hold out for another silver tabby


----------



## Aurelie

Kat86 said:


> Ahhh monkeymummy32 your silvers are beautiful! Sorry to hear you've lost one though  I wanted to call our Luca Loki, but my bfs choice won in the end :
> 
> I was wondering which sex is best when getting another cat, and decided on getting a younger female as I hope this might be easier to introduce. I worry getting another male will put Luca nose out of joint and even when neutered there may be more competitiveness when they're older.
> 
> I have looked into getting black tipped, but have decided to hold out for another silver tabby


How about a golden tipped, they are beautiful and have bright green eyes.


----------



## Kat86

Hehe as others have requested show us some pictures, no doubt I will be tempted


----------



## monkeymummy32

Thanks for your input everyone, don't we all have beautiful cats! . 

I think I have some more mulling over to do! Up until now I've been thinking another male (kitten) would be the safest option to introduce to Loki but now I'm no so sure. Maybe chatting to a breeder might be a good idea then. 

I've just googled 'golden tipped BSH' and had a look at the images - very unusual coat, beautiful though - but aren't they all! . I think our next one might be a blue self or lilac self, they look like cuddly teddy bears, although I also like cream & fawn. Decisions, decisions! I don't think I could ever have another silver spotty since losing Zuma, so I can understand why you wouldn't a cream jill3. 

Loving all the pics, it's making me very cat 'broody' lol


----------

